# Old Hoyt Pro Medalist Hunter One Piece Recurve



## charles hagman (Oct 6, 2009)

Could someone please help me determine the value of a Hoyt Pro medalist hunter recurve bow? It is a 6-PM serial number and 62" AMO 50# 
This Bow is in excellent or better condition. I am looking to sell it and buy a compound hunting bow. This bow was given to me by a friend whose father passed away. Any help or information on this bow would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

charles -

I'll give ya $50 for it, sight unseen, no questions asked.

Seriously, it's always hard to put a dollar value one "vintage" bows ans the only real way to get a current assessment is to watch eBays to final bids on similar models. I've seen similar models go from $200 to over $400, depending on the specific model, and on who is bidding.

Unfortunately, with that bow you might have a problem. The 6PMs (both target and hunting models) were the last of the breed and were pretty rar, so the exact model may not show up too often. Some believe that the the 6PMs were a step down from the previous 5PM's as Hoyt used cheaper/dyed woods on the 6's. Be that as it may, they were and still are incredible shooters AND a piece of archery history. 

BTW - the PM Super Hunter was their world class target bow simply reduced to 62". For those of us who remember them (and some who still shoot them) that means a lot.

If you want any more details, let me know.

Viper1 out.


----------



## brayh92 (Oct 29, 2009)

this guy is lying his ass off those are the rarest of the hoyt bows ill give you $150 for it


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Bray, you can check out Vipers book, "shooting the stickbow", there is a whole section on the history of these bows, well written to.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

viper1 said:


> charles -
> 
> i'll give ya $50 for it, sight unseen, no questions asked.
> 
> ...




----------------------------------------


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

Hey folks! I have a 70" 4pm bow and would like to find out what 4pm,5pm, and 6pm means. Any help out there?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gene - 

They were different iterations of the Hoyt PM (Pro Medalist). The first came out c1963 with no number before it. The last was the 6PM c1972/3. The most "classic" in appearance are the 5PM series, c1970ish. The 6PM used cheaper/dyed woods in the riser, but still shot like champs. After that Hoyt went to metal risered T/Ds.


Here are a few from my collection. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

Nice collection! Thanks!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

brayh92 said:


> this guy is lying his ass off those are the rarest of the hoyt bows ill give you $150 for it


 Excellent first post.


----------

